# Cuddington GC



## Khamelion (Sep 15, 2017)

Many thanks to Richard (BlueInMunich) for the invite to play his home course, Cuddington GC, a course which he is very proud of and rightly so. I know a few within the forum walls have played there and have appreciated the quality which the course offers. The course layout is well presented an there is not one hole which you feel is out of place, each hole nestles nicely within the layout. Starting with two par 5s and then a stroke index 3 par 4 you're looking at over 1,500yds of course off the whites. Cuddington is a cracking course, I took a few photos and used the GoPro Quik app to stick them together, which can be viewed *using this link*.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 15, 2017)

A great course where we were all made to feel welcome. The members are a credit to the club besides the course being good.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 4, 2020)

Almost impossible to join have tried about 3 years ago but have to be proposed & 2nd???


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			Almost impossible to join have tried about 3 years ago but have to be proposed & 2nd???
		
Click to expand...

So how did BlueinMunich get in ??

😖😖


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			So how did BlueinMunich get in ??

😖😖
		
Click to expand...

He’s a big lump 😜


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 5, 2020)

Enquired again recently about full membership I get the impression they don’t want u in there?might be a different story once all this c19 is sorted, some clubs may have to remove or even half joining fees??


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2020)

I get emails regularly from some Surrey courses places now practically begging me to join.....the very places that told me to naff-off years ago when I lived that way.  

Wealthy old clubs will be fine, the marginal ones won’t be


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			I get emails regularly from some Surrey courses places now practically begging me to join.....the very places that told me to naff-off years ago when I lived that way.  

Wealthy old clubs will be fine, the marginal ones won’t be
		
Click to expand...

Reap what they sow....


----------

